# Netflix: "Very Long Wait"



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I just logged into Netflix to check my queue and all 75 (I recently trimmed it down some) movies show expected availablity as "Very Long Wait"! I've never seen this happen before so I'm assuming it's some kind of glitch because my queue consists of New Releases and older movies alike, some on BD, some on DVD. There is no way they all got rented at once, I hope the local distribution center didn't burn down or something. :grin:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

bobukcat said:


> I just logged into Netflix to check my queue and all 75 (I recently trimmed it down some) movies show expected availablity as "Very Long Wait"! I've never seen this happen before so I'm assuming it's some kind of glitch because my queue consists of New Releases and older movies alike, some on BD, some on DVD. There is no way they all got rented at once, I hope the local distribution center didn't burn down or something. :grin:


Might have to do with Ike.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Might have to do with Ike.


I hope not! The closest facility is Louisville and I live 90 miles Northeast of that so if Ike hits up here there are a whole LOT of people in a world of hurtin'!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Did you call theor Customer Service? They are open 24 hours a day.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I use to see this when I was with 'Netflix' all the time. Typically, it would occur in the middle of billing cycle and I was getting close to Netflix's magical cut-off. 
Oddly enough, that 'very long wait' seemed to have gone away as soon as the new billing cycle hit.


----------

